# What kind of light pole is this?



## HeeJ (Feb 9, 2018)

A guy is holding a light pole .It doesn't look like a pole from any C-stands that would be too heavy. Any idea what that is?
Thank you.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 9, 2018)

It looks like a 3-section, extendable light pole.

Here's one for under $50.:Manfrotto 3-Section Extension Pole (35- 92") (Black) 099B


----------



## mrca (Oct 2, 2018)

I think what is more important that the pole, is the guy able to hold it that high and keep it at the proper distance and same amount of feather for consistent exposures.   Interesting because she is using a soft box instead of her trademark brollybox.


----------



## JBPhotog (Oct 5, 2018)

Check the stands you currently own, you may be able to make one.

For example, my Manfrotto ART:004 Master stands are assembled with Allen screws. The extension locks are 3mm Allen's, unscrew that and slide the upper sections off and then slide the lower section out of the bottom of the stand support. Reinstall the upper section into the lower section using the extension lock that came out of the extension you loosened, tighten the 3mm Allen and Bingo! Note: the extension lock is marked 35, that indicates the diameter of the tube it is designed to lock, 35mm.

You now have a 3 section VAL(voice activated light) stand, 4 section if you count the VAL control surface.


----------

